# Pasha update



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We have milk







and baby is feeding well - 92g birth weight 93g this morning so I am very pleased.
Cleaning however is still not going well  Pasha is not making any attempts to clean herself or the little one. I went for a shower this morning and returned to bedroom to find them both covered with the lovely sticky mess of a first baby poo - delightful but at least her bowels are working 
Couple of pictures attached but please excuse the mess - I can't seem to get the stuff off completely


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh Lynn that is brillliant news, I'm so pleased for you  Hopefully the rest will follow shortly and Mum and baby will be as they should be 

What lovely pics :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

upwards and onwards from here lynn


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Just the news we have been hoping for! :biggrin: Good girl Pasha... Now for bum cleaning duties!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Yay! 

Pardon the ignorance, but is she a first time mum, Lynn?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hooray! Well done Pasha.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's fantastic news Lynn  well done Pasha :thumbup:

Lovely photos :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jesthar said:


> Yay!
> 
> Pardon the ignorance, but is she a first time mum, Lynn?


Yes she is


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Yes she is


Hopefully she's just still knackered, sore and learning, then, and will get into the swing off professional motherhood very soon.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Great news  well done Pasha your mummy is very proud of you I am sure and your beautiful baby xx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

That's great news. Can't really say I blame her as far as the poo cleaning goes. Why should she if she has a perfectly good human around to do it? I think most of us would have left the nappy changing to someone else given the chance!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lynn, sounds disgusting, but try rubbing a little of Pasha's favourite stinky food on the baby's lower belly. This can often stimulate them to clean them really nicely. Good that milk has come in!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats great news, photo's are lovely.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to read that things are improving for Pasha and her kitten,fingers crossed she is soon taking it all in her stride.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Things are definitely improving, She has moved baby into the kitten box (bottom of my built-in wardrobe) When we came home yesterday morning she just flopped on a cat bed in the bedroom and I didn't want to move her. She has also come down to eat and use the litter tray and is currently on my knee. She has cleaned herself up and baby looks a lot cleaner too so she must have had a wash :thumbup1:
The little one's 'proper name' will be Desert Orchid but I'll find a pet name for her once she's a bit older


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

that's great news lynn. i'm so pleased that Pasha has started looking after her baby. you've had it tough enough this year without having to hand rear this little one


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

That's brilliant  what a roller coaster ride this has been for you! You must be so relieved that things are starting to settle down 

Will you be keeping Desert Orchid?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh that's super news lynn ... Bless.. Well things can only get better


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Great news well done Pasha!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Super news  lovely pics


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic Lynn!!! I'm so happy, well done Pasha xxxxx


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Brilliant news.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Wonderful news, hope it's enough to keep her interest for weeks to come


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Great news Lynn, love the pics too, the name is purrrfect, are you keeping this little one?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

sharonbee said:


> Great news Lynn, love the pics too, the name is purrrfect, are you keeping this little one?


The name was chosen before she was born - it would have been my desert litter as Pasha's ped name is Sahara. It depends on her colour and how she develops whether or not I keep her but I have an arrangement with the person who is at the top of my waiting list - if baby is lilac she is staying, if she is chocolate they will be coming to visit 
And while I'm here - the latest photos :001_wub:




































I think they say it all really :001_wub: Pasha had her post op check up this morning and my vet is very pleased with her progress :thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Too beautiful for words...but is that a slight tinge of chocolate on babies ears Lynn.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

so glad that all is going well for Pasha and baby
those photos are gorgeous but the last one melted my heart:001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> Too beautiful for words...but is that a slight tinge of chocolate on babies ears Lynn.


was wondering that myself earlier  She is a little squealer too when she wants her mum 

ETA - don't know why that second picture came out so huge  I used the same link code thing as the others


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> was wondering that myself earlier  She is a little squealer too when she wants her mum
> 
> ETA - don't know why that second picture came out so huge  I used the same link code thing as the others


Aww bless her..when will the colour start to be more noticeable?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The paler colours are the slowest to develop but I should be able to tell by the time she around a week to ten days old - not too long


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> The paler colours are the slowest to develop but I should be able to tell by the time she around a week to ten days old - not too long


Wow....she is certainly a beauty whatever colour she happens to be! One will be watching this space so to speak!!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> The name was chosen before she was born - it would have been my desert litter as Pasha's ped name is Sahara. It depends on her colour and how she develops whether or not I keep her but I have an arrangement with the person who is at the top of my waiting list - if baby is lilac she is staying, if she is chocolate they will be coming to visit
> And while I'm here - the latest photos :001_wub:
> 
> 
> ...


Those pictures Lynn!!! What a good mummy

So proud of her and can't even begin to imagine how you must be!!


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Beautiful piccys!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done mama bear! :001_tt1:

Just a little tip for washing, whe I was hand feeding it was given to me by another breeder, but I have found that it works! 

Quite simple touch some of their wet food and touch the kitten so the smell gets on them, mum will smell the food and start to wash them... after a while it seems to become 2nd nature or kicks in their instinct to start washing the babies, can also dot a bit on their bum :blush: :huh: if they aren't doing the loo bit!

Had a awful birth with my girl, she didn't wash them or make them go to the loo for 3days (I did it) so I used the trick, and now she washes them all the time, currently 3 & half weeks old! :w00t:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Latest update: baby is coming along very well and weighs 137g - very pleased. Pasha cleans her and feeds her ... however Pasha likes to be downstairs with me and her beloved best friend Mai Tai, she likes to sleep in my bed with me and her beloved best friend ... so where does her baby go? In the middle of the night I wake up to find Pasha and baby next to me. During the day I hear squealing as Pasha brings her downstairs - she sat with her on the sofa next to me yesterday evening, dumped her in the kitchen because she wanted her tea and didn't want to leave baby upstairs. I've put beds in the lounge for them but as soon as I put baby in one Pasha takes her back upstairs. I don't know where I'm going to find them next


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Latest update: baby is coming along very well and weighs 137g - very pleased. Pasha cleans her and feeds her ... however Pasha likes to be downstairs with me and her beloved best friend Mai Tai, she likes to sleep in my bed with me and her beloved best friend ... so where does her baby go? In the middle of the night I wake up to find Pasha and baby next to me. During the day I hear squealing as Pasha brings her downstairs - she sat with her on the sofa next to me yesterday evening, dumped her in the kitchen because she wanted her tea and didn't want to leave baby upstairs. I've put beds in the lounge for them but as soon as I put baby in one Pasha takes her back upstairs. I don't know where I'm going to find them next


Haha oh that is hillarious!! Pasha has gone from one extreme to the other!

Such a good mummy


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

congrats in order pasha and beautiful baby orchid ,well done Lynn, i love the way pasha takes baby everywhere with her, so sweet.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> congrats in order pasha and beautiful baby orchid ,well done Lynn, i love the way pasha takes baby everywhere with her, so sweet.


Mmm - found them on the second shelf in my wardrobe yesterday


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lola retrieved a small crying baby from the top of the 6' 6" cat tree, thankfully not the same way she retrieved him from a low bed - drag to the edge & drop. 

Hopefully the kitten will soon get too big for her to carry him everywhere.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad things are going well.

Mum and kitten are both beautiful.:001_wub:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Lovely pics Lynn, the kitten is adorable and Mum looks beautiful too, pleased all is going well


----------

